# Ahoy, from a new member



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

I have been boating since I was five and sailing since I was 18. The last 36 years (sailing) have been the best. Sunfish, Mercury class (at camp), my own 22' Catalina and the last ten years racing (at the helm) on a 38 Catalina in and around Long Island Sound. Biggest accomplishment was recently earning my USCG Masters license for up to 50 tons on inland waters. While I have learned a great deal, I am smart enough to realize that there is always more to be learned and more experience to be gained. Trolling around the forums has been very intersting and I've got lost and side-tracked more times than I can count. SailNet experience so far... Great! My first time on SailNet I responded to JT1019 who was looking for help to move his new 41'er from Newport, RI to Deep River, CT... right down the road from me, how convenient. We sent a couple of messages back and forth and the next thing you know we were casting off. The trip and the company was great. I'll keep browsing the forums. Summer on Long Island is almost here. See you out there.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

dcarey,
Belated welcome. Sailnet is fantastic isn't it? The only thing better than it is meeting it's members in person, they're even better in the flesh.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Catalina 22 is a fun boat. I got one after having sailed many smaller and some larger boats.

I figured I didn't need to learn anything about a C22. Boy was I wrong. After a year and a half, I finally figured it out. Lots of stuff to learn there.

Yes, it's pretty cool when our virtual buddies become reality-based.

David


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Great to have you!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> dcarey,
> Belated welcome. Sailnet is fantastic isn't it? The only thing better than it is meeting it's members in person, they're even better in the flesh.


To keep your faith in that alive I will remain fictitious..

Welcome Aboard dcarey...You have more experience then I and a lot of others dont be bashful with it..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Sharing, helping and learning is what's it's really all about. Having fun while doing so, is just the icing on the cake.


----------

